# Slow leak in Tubular



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

The season is over, but noticed that I have a slow leak in my recently new tubular tire. The tire will drop about 5 psi in 4 hrs. After a day or more so the wheel is flat.

I put the wheel in water, trying to find some bubbles, but nothing.
Should I try get it repaired.
Put more sealant in it?
Just leave it, and the loss in pressure durring a race is marginal?
Replace the tire altogether?

Thanks


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

i'd toss some stan's no tubes sealant in there, it has always worked for me. If that doesn't work you could just save it for racing or shorter rides since 5 psi in 4 hrs isn't that huge of a deal.


----------



## YetiPags (Nov 15, 2008)

I had the same issue awhile back. Check your valve stem, the internal part of the stem may need tightened. I had a mechanic show me how to do it but make sure you do not overtighten, good luck!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

The valve stem seems like a good recommendation, I had to replace one myself that just wouldn't stay tight anymore. If not that then the Stan's also works pretty good, I made myself an injector out of a syringe and the plastic straw from a aerosol can for putting a bit inside tires.


----------



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

I had one like that, it was a crack value stem. Stans helped some but it kept leaking.


----------



## Thor (May 25, 2004)

If it's not dropping more than a pound or 2 in an hour, don't even worry about it. Pump up, warm up and then check it again just before heading for the start. It just has to survive a race.


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

*Try this:*



toronto-rider said:


> The season is over, but noticed that I have a slow leak in my recently new tubular tire. The tire will drop about 5 psi in 4 hrs. After a day or more so the wheel is flat.
> 
> I put the wheel in water, trying to find some bubbles, but nothing.
> Should I try get it repaired.
> ...


1. Deflate tire
2. Carefully remove valve stem
3. Soak in hot water to clean off sealant
4. Reinstall stem

I think sometimes the sealant partially gums-up valve stems... Not my trick, but if it works, you can send me $5.

Good luck.


----------



## MCBR1 (Jul 5, 2006)

toronto-rider said:


> The season is over, but noticed that I have a slow leak in my recently new tubular tire. The tire will drop about 5 psi in 4 hrs. After a day or more so the wheel is flat.
> 
> I put the wheel in water, trying to find some bubbles, but nothing.
> Should I try get it repaired.
> ...


www.tirealert.com

As long as it's not a Tufo.


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks for all the help. What did we do before the internet - spend more money.

I unscrewed the valve stem and put it back in very tight, low and behold it holds air.
Saved me time and money going to LBS.

Once again the trusted community at RBR came through.


----------



## Franklin356 (Jul 9, 2021)

toronto-rider said:


> Thanks for all the help. What did we do before the internet - spend more money.
> 
> I unscrewed the valve stem and put it back in very tight, low and behold it holds air.
> Saved me time and money going to LBS.
> ...


The un/re-screwing of the valve stem worked for me. Thank you for your help! )


----------

